
Trying to Overcome “It Just Isn't Done” Syndrome - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/01/trying-to-overcome-it-just-isnt-done.html
======
philiphodgen
Thank you for this article. I can tell that you are struggling to articulate a
half-formed idea, and I think you did pretty well. It rang plenty of bells in
my brain. What I really appreciate is the willingness to explore the idea
incompletely in public. That's gutsy.

~~~
Mz
Thank you very much for that comment. It "made my day" so to speak (though I
have other good news this morning too, so it isn't a sole bright spot in an
otherwise crappy day).

